
Ask HN: Database Design Templates (or Best Practice Examples) - jmakaa
Is there any resource on the internet that shows templates or example of how to design database&#x27;s for common business functions:<p>Such as: approvals, billing, user management, double-entry accounting, etc etc.<p>I realize that businesses and business processes are unique to individual businesses. But there are certain operations or functions that are done basically the same no matter what type of business you are running.<p>Thanks in advance.
======
ddgflorida
Have a look at this one:
[http://www.databaseanswers.org/data_models/](http://www.databaseanswers.org/data_models/)

~~~
LarryMade2
I think those are a nice start for some MVP system but any one probably would
need more fleshing out, especially if you want to make a competitive product.

i.e. in a few of the library datanases, book identifcation using ISBN, ISBNs
can change by revision also does not adequately handle tracking multiple
copies. But I can see these can give you a glimpse of what datasets you will
be concerning yourself with.

------
brudgers
What kind of database? Flat file, column store, graph, relational, document?
Will it need to provide realtime information? Will it need to be distributed?
Which is more important: consistency or availability?

My point being that "database design" is non-trivial to the point that "cut
and paste" is at the application level not the schema level.

Good luck.

------
thorin
In terms of data warehousing-the data warehouse toolkit (kimball) book is an
excellent resource. It covers models for many business areas and also talks
about the transactional models the are coming from.

